# 2018-19 Trapline



## ccleroy (Nov 7, 2017)

Haven't been around here lately but here's my haul this far. Been wet, muddy and tough this whole season.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

ccleroy said:


> Haven't been around here lately but here's my haul this far. Been wet, muddy and tough this whole season.


looks like you have been doing well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good haul so far congrats


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Quite the mixed bad despite the poor conditions .. You foothold trappers have my respect ..congrats . :thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Congrats..


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome pictures thanks for sharing! Good luck on the remainder of the season.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccleroy (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks guys, here's some from the last few days.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Great pictures! Congrats on the catches!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on your catches.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WTG with your trapping --Thanks for sharing the great pic's---Congratulations on your catches--*

*svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice pictures again congrats


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like you've been busy .


----------

